
Life: Each Month Is a Box - vinchuco
http://i.imgur.com/39U4k.png
======
ColinWright
Ron Graham in interview once said something like:

    
    
        If I draw a grid, 100 x 100, and crossed off
        a square every day, I probably won't get to
        cross them all off.
    

I've made it a habit to remember that every day, and to try to make sure that
I'm working on stuff that matters, one way or another. It's all too easy to
get caught up in the challenge of the moment, and not to take a step back and
question whether this is the right thing to be doing.

There are times I do things that make me happy, because being happy and
healthy are critical components in being able to do stuff that makes the world
better, even if just by the tiniest amount. I'll never be a major player, or a
recognised "world changer", but I do what I can to make it a little better for
the people I meet.

~~~
unusximmortalis
Thanks for these words.

------
balazsdavid987
Why they are empty?

